# handeling dwa snakes?



## burkey (Feb 11, 2009)

Can you handel venimous snakes?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

burkey said:


> Can you handel venimous snakes?


You can handle anything including a grizzly bear, but the results might be..unpleasant!!!!!!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Can you? Yes. You can do anything. 

Is it a good idea? No.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> You can handle anything including a grizzly bear, but the results might be..*unpleasant*!!!!!!


:lol2: that made me smile.. i love how the mind makes certain images so very entertaining...


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> Can you? Yes. You can do anything.
> 
> Is it a good idea? No.





slippery42 said:


> You can handle anything including a grizzly bear, but the results might be..unpleasant!!!!!!


i actually rofl'd then.

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## jaysonc3 (Nov 20, 2008)

You can hold longer DWA by the tail while manipulating the rest of the snake on a hook trying to keep the head away.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Most of the time you can "handel" :whistling2: a DWA snake by hooking alone, most will happily sit there and smile at you


----------



## jaysonc3 (Nov 20, 2008)

One of my mates has a monicle cobra that is really nasty, and he hook and tails it.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow i'd love to see a Monicle Cobra in the flesh, and handel venimous, anybody neer meeeeeeeeee, giv meeeeeeeeee eny exerieencccc.

Sorry I fink me spelling iznt far off!

Daeve


----------



## Vipera_berus (Feb 9, 2009)

By handling you mean free handling? I don't think I'd want to give a venemous snake a cuddle realy. Some people free handle_ boiga_ personally I'd stick with a hook ^_^


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> Wow i'd love to see a Monicle Cobra in the flesh, and handel venimous, anybody neer meeeeeeeeee, giv meeeeeeeeee eny exerieencccc.
> 
> Sorry I fink me spelling iznt far off!
> 
> Daeve


PMSL

Nise wone DEAVE


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

Declan123 said:


> Most of the time you can "handel" :whistling2: a DWA snake by hooking alone, most will happily sit there and smile at you


no need for that pal..:devil: 
(talking about mocking the spelling)


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

There is no law preventing anyone from free handling venomous snakes. However you may well be putting yourself forward for a Reverse Darwin award if you do. It's not generally recommended and the benefits (if there are any) are far outweighed by the potential for unpleasantness.


----------



## jaysonc3 (Nov 20, 2008)

If you handle DWA snakes you WILL one day get bitten as a DWA owner this would be totally irresponsible a hook should always be used to keep the snake at a safe distance, People have been known to free handle Kraits successfully its up to other people what they do but I think I would rather use a hook.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Draven said:


> no need for that pal..:devil:
> (talking about mocking the spelling)


I'll still sleep tonight.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

jaysonc3 said:


> If you handle DWA snakes you WILL one day get bitten as a DWA owner this would be totally irresponsible a hook should always be used to keep the snake at a safe distance, People have been known to free handle Kraits successfully its up to other people what they do but I think I would rather use a hook.


People free handle more than Kraits............check out videos of the Pentecostal religions in the Appalachian mountains. Ray Hunter is a famous exponent of free handling. you cannot say with 100% certainty that you *will* get bitten, however the likelihood of a bite is dramatically increased.


----------



## jaysonc3 (Nov 20, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> People free handle more than Kraits............check out videos of the Pentecostal religions in the Appalachian mountains. Ray Hunter is a famous exponent of free handling. you cannot say with 100% certainty that you *will* get bitten, however the likelihood of a bite is dramatically increased.


I wouldnt like the odds, Try my mates monical cobra and you WILL get bitten.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

i always wanteed to see a king cobra, i saw a bloke on tv kiss one, seems like a nice way to bond, but if its grumpy like ur mates monoceled coobra then i wouldnt of course


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

jaysonc3 said:


> I wouldnt like the odds, Try my mates monical cobra and you WILL get bitten.


Pointless statement............try my Scrub Python you *WILL* get bitten, try my _Trimeresurus_, you most likely wouldn't..........each snake has its own personality within the general personality traits of the species. It's knowing these and beaing able to read these that stops you getting bitten, whether you use a hook or not.

I'm sorry to be pedantic, but it's *MONOCLED*, not monical, monacal or any of the numerous ways you've spelt it:2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

pythondave82 said:


> Wow i'd love to see a Monicle Cobra in the flesh, and handel venimous, anybody neer meeeeeeeeee, giv meeeeeeeeee eny exerieencccc.
> 
> Sorry I fink me spelling iznt far off!
> 
> Daeve


LMFAO

Ihavn't laughed so hard in a long while, cheers dave

Jay


----------



## jaysonc3 (Nov 20, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Pointless statement............try my Scrub Python you *WILL* get bitten, try my _Trimeresurus_, you most likely wouldn't..........each snake has its own personality within the general personality traits of the species. It's knowing these and beaing able to read these that stops you getting bitten, whether you use a hook or not.
> 
> I'm sorry to be pedantic, but it's *MONOCLED*, not monical, monacal or any of the numerous ways you've spelt it:2thumb:


Yeah your right, The way you have spelt it is right, What you have said is right and everything you ever say is right.:bash:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

jaysonc3 said:


> Yeah your right, The way you have spelt it is right, What you have said is right and everything you ever say is right.:bash:


Oh dear............is that the sound of a stroppy teenager stamping up the stairs and slamming his bedroom door?

If you can't handle people disagreeing with you, don't post on an open forum

On a separate note, maybe your mate with the _kaouthia_ should post about dealing with venomous snakes, after all, it is *him* that has the experience......................


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Oh dear............is that the sound of a stroppy teenager stamping up the stairs and slamming his bedroom door?
> 
> If you can't handle people disagreeing with you, don't post on an open forum
> 
> On a separate note, maybe your mate with the _kaouthia_ should post about dealing with venomous snakes, after all, it is *him* that has the experience......................


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## jaysonc3 (Nov 20, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Oh dear............is that the sound of a stroppy teenager stamping up the stairs and slamming his bedroom door?
> 
> If you can't handle people disagreeing with you, don't post on an open forum
> 
> On a separate note, maybe your mate with the _kaouthia_ should post about dealing with venomous snakes, after all, it is *him* that has the experience......................


All I hear is alot of mouth behind a keyboard without the balls get like that when met face to face no not a teenager! If you knew me the mouth would be shut!!:bash:


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit (Mar 17, 2009)

> All I hear is alot of mouth behind a keyboard without the balls get like that when met face to face no not a teenager! If you knew me the mouth would be shut!!


 Geeze, handbags at dawn!! And I don't care who is right, if you're going to retort to someone's post, you could at least make it a coherent sentence. If I knew you I would point out that your use of the English language is poor at best and laugh until you tried to punch my lights out.

Violence is the sign of a bad loser.

GB


----------



## jaysonc3 (Nov 20, 2008)

Violence? Who said anything about violence? I never once mentioned it but if you thought I did maybe you only THOUGHT that is what was earned.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

jaysonc3 said:


> All I hear is alot of mouth behind a keyboard without the balls get like that when met face to face no not a teenager! If you knew me the mouth would be shut!!:bash:


 
:mf_dribble: :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jaysonc3 (Nov 20, 2008)

50%man50%biscuit said:


> Geeze, handbags at dawn!! And I don't care who is right, if you're going to retort to someone's post, you could at least make it a coherent sentence. If I knew you I would point out that your use of the English language is poor at best and laugh until you tried to punch my lights out.
> 
> Violence is the sign of a bad loser.
> 
> GB


My English is sloppy in text but in fact I got a English lit B in school and English Language A so no my English is not poor!!!!! Only In text like most people I dont type more than needed!!!!!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

jaysonc3 said:


> All I hear is alot of mouth behind a keyboard without the balls get like that when met face to face no not a teenager! If you knew me the mouth would be shut!!:bash:


Geeze what a loser you come across as!


You need to grow up a little or find a forum where you can play at chucking your toys out of the pram.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

oh my goodness, another point lost for the rfuk numpty inbreds


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Anyway, Boys & Girls.... back to the subject at hand.

The term “handle” when used in connection with venomous snakes can lead to confusion. What we should be promoting here is “safe handling techniques”, that is to say the use of various tools such as hooks, tongs or jiggers are used to safely manipulate/ manoeuvre / restrain venomous snakes without the need to use your bare hands.

“free-handling” (handling venomous snakes with just your bare hands) should be discouraged. Yes it can be done but why add to the risks? People can for example work on live, household mains electricity supply without turning off the power. Some rock climbers “free climb” without a harness or other safety equipment. Motorcyclists in some American States don’t wear helmets... but are any of these activities sensible or as safe as they could be?

People may think that what they do in the privacy of their own home is their own business, well that may be true but when Private Keepers are bitten it does impact upon other people... my colleleagues and I can spend long hours sorting out the aftermath of a bite and ensuring that the victim gets the best medical treatment... now, if such a bite was later found to have been cause by someone recklessly “free-handling” a snake I’m sure you can imagine how annoying a waste of time that can be seen as having been.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

jaysonc3 said:


> Only In text like most people I dont type more than needed!!!!!


Note that this is not a mobile phone "text". You are not paying by the letter when you post here; there's no reason to use text-speak.



PDR said:


> “free-handling” (handling venomous snakes with just your bare hands) should be discouraged.


Having experience with venomous, would you extend the same statement to venomous lizards as well?

How (if at all) would the appropriate handling equipment for a venomous lizard like a Gila differ to the handling equipment for a heavy-bodied venomous snake?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

That is an interesting thought, I've never kept Gila's or Beaded but I've read about the pain a Gila bite brings!

I'd not want a bite off one so I believe stout gloves such as those marketed by Tongs.com are probably suitable, and dont get bitten.

I know there are a few keepers of Gila's on the forum so perhaps someone can advise (if not Paul R)


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote(All I hear is alot of mouth behind a keyboard without the balls get like that when met face to face no not a teenager! If you knew me the mouth would be shut!!:bash

It's no wonder that people are ceasing to post on here and are migrating to more mature forums...........


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> That is an interesting thought, I've never kept Gila's or Beaded but I've read about the pain a Gila bite brings!
> 
> I'd not want a bite off one so I believe stout gloves such as those marketed by Tongs.com are probably suitable, and dont get bitten.
> 
> I know there are a few keepers of Gila's on the forum so perhaps someone can advise (if not Paul R)


Bites from Heloderma Sp. within the UK are very rare. Granted you can’t really use the same techniques as you would on a venomous snake, but I think owners who keep these species have worked out suitable safe protocols.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Quote(All I hear is alot of mouth behind a keyboard without the balls get like that when met face to face no not a teenager! If you knew me the mouth would be shut!!:bash
> 
> It's no wonder that people are ceasing to post on here and are migrating to more mature forums...........


I totally agree with you Stuart, sometimes I wonder why I bother.

I like a bit of humour & fun but there are far too many silly, nasty and stupid comments from people who have no idea how to spell or structure legible sentences. What is most worrying is that this is the DWA section of the forum where you would hope that members would display a more sensible, responsible and mature attitude.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

PDR said:


> I totally agree with you Stuart, sometimes I wonder why I bother.
> 
> I like a bit of humour & fun but there are far too many silly, nasty and stupid comments from people who have no idea how to spell or structure legible sentences. What is most worrying is that this is the DWA section of the forum where you would hope that members would display a more sensible, responsible and mature attitude.


The problem with this forum is that it is general and visitors come onto the DWA section out of curiosity and unfortunately some are ...well you know.

I've been seriously considering giving it a wide berth for the very reason stated by Stuart and you.

I'm all for a laugh but when people start the insults and threats it all seems a little too much as I left that sort of stuff behind many years ago.

Our specialist end of the hobby/passion is small (and needs to stay that way) and we are only human, it is easy to say the wrong thing and upset someone, however I'd like to think that DWA keepers are mature enough to discuss things in a civil manner.

Anyway enough of my ranting I'll go back to playing with my lego now


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

pythondave82 said:


> I'll still sleep tonight.


dont see that fired up a comment from you? but alright lol


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Draven

The first comment from me was actually a light hearted joke; I guess one would forget that there are all sorts of ages and mentalities viewing open forums on the internet, based on the comments that followed I would guess right, snot nosed school kids.

Apologies if I’m wrong, in which case it’s a mentality problem, not sure that any length of time will cure that, on the back of my previous comment, my spelling or grammar is far from perfect, that’s why I tend to use word before I submit a post. 

You need to remember that those who speak any common sense on this forum do actually have experience in venomous snake handling/husbandry, that’s because they are sensible and mature enough to keep and look after such a serious collection.

If viewers on this section of the forum are looking to gain advice and experience from venomous keepers, you need to think before acting immature, I received an abusive PM last night which was totally uncalled for, at no point did it bother me, my point is without help and assistance from other experienced keepers, the new guys who are taking it serious may find it challenging to progress into the hobby. 

(And no I don’t think I’m the most experienced/advanced of the keepers; there are tons of viewers on here who have years and years on top of me.)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

:lol2: You got an abusive PM too then?


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

roflmfao?! why on god's green earth thats addressed to me i will honestly never know. i simply disagree with what you find funny is all but i certainly wasn't looking to argue with anyone.

Draven


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

to be honist if you sre dumb enought to free handel a veminious snake you deseve to get taged


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I must admit I do "free handle" the one venomous snake we own - the Western Hognose - but I am extremely cautious about handling him even knowing that there is minimal medical significance to his venom.

That said, I had a very close call free-stepping-on a wild venomous snake, too, and have a lot of respect for their capabilities.


----------

